# Well We're here....



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

We have been here about 3 weeks now. We really love it here. It took 3 weeks to get the internet going because you need like a million things or pay the 5,000 aed. so we waited for all the crazy paperwork and now here I am. Life here is really simple compared to Texas. The driving and traffic is almost the same. Diffrence being is that you can get shot easier in Texas than here. The guys that come to fix problems with your bungalow suck. And the food is fantastic. Even fast food from the mall is great compared to the states. We are waiting for paperwork from the wifes work so she can go get her lic. Then we can go buy cars. Sooooo tired of the crappy toyota camry they gave us.

I have only run into a few tinfoil tiera(sp) people, usually they start off by asking what company you work for so they can size you up to see if there pocket book is thicker than yours. lol. Ohhhh and these damn carpet salesmen,,, ohhh i have nice carpets sir, only 2000 dirham.. its a freakin 20 dollar rug you fool. lol

so when is the first get together? I'm ready.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome to the land of the sand.
How do you like The Green Community Dave? The upstairs bar in the Marriott is great for a bit of outside chilling at this time of year, and there's some great restaurants over there too. Yes it's a bit of a trek, but it really is a community.
Catch up soon.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome. Pleased to hear you are enjoying life here.

I believe Laughter Factory are at Green Community next week if you are a fan of comedy.

-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Welcome to the land of the sand.
> How do you like The Green Community Dave? The upstairs bar in the Marriott is great for a bit of outside chilling at this time of year, and there's some great restaurants over there too. Yes it's a bit of a trek, but it really is a community.
> Catch up soon.


oh god the sand... if I didnt sweep the floors every five minutes I could build a sand castle in the living room.... But we got the garden put in so that has solved that problem thank god.

We havent been to the mariot yet but we got our maid yesterday so evenings out are in our future. woohooo. If you take a right at the round a bout in front of the mariot and a half mile down the road on the left is the entrance to green community west. Thats where I live. The community is great and there is a ton of stuff to do. Its really close to the malls. That round about before the green community sucks but there are ways around it so no worries.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Welcome. Pleased to hear you are enjoying life here.
> 
> I believe Laughter Factory are at Green Community next week if you are a fan of comedy.
> 
> -


do you happen to know where in the green community?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigdave said:


> do you happen to know where in the green community?


Just checked - it is tonight at Marriot Courtyard. Show starts at 9.30pm

::The Laughter Factory:: Dubai, UAE

-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Just checked - it is tonight at Marriot Courtyard. Show starts at 9.30pm
> 
> ::The Laughter Factory:: Dubai, UAE
> 
> -



Thanks for finding that. too much to do tonight so I will pass this time. Have to go spend like 2 hours at lulu's with the maid so she can get her supplies. oh well. at least she is super nice.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

They run a series of dates every couple of months, at least. Check the website and Time Out for future events as they usually play at Courtyard Marriot. 


-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you're interested, then: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/15017-first-09-socials-weekend-9th-10th-january.html

We always have fun!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

bigdave said:


> We have been here about 3 weeks now. We really love it here. It took 3 weeks to get the internet going because you need like a million things or pay the 5,000 aed. so we waited for all the crazy paperwork and now here I am. Life here is really simple compared to Texas. The driving and traffic is almost the same. Diffrence being is that you can get shot easier in Texas than here. The guys that come to fix problems with your bungalow suck. And the food is fantastic. Even fast food from the mall is great compared to the states. We are waiting for paperwork from the wifes work so she can go get her lic. Then we can go buy cars. Sooooo tired of the crappy toyota camry they gave us.
> 
> I have only run into a few tinfoil tiera(sp) people, usually they start off by asking what company you work for so they can size you up to see if there pocket book is thicker than yours. lol. Ohhhh and these damn carpet salesmen,,, ohhh i have nice carpets sir, only 2000 dirham.. its a freakin 20 dollar rug you fool. lol
> 
> so when is the first get together? I'm ready.


Glad you made it, Dave. I was wondering where you were since nothing was posted from you.

Yes, isn't this different than the States. I truly love it here and understand why my parents did too, many moons ago (even though it has changed quite a bit). The cultural diversity is absolutely amazing.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

welcome dave! the green comunity is really nice...l (a bit bad is so far out, but i bet your kids are loving it!!!


----------

